# Cobs, when do they stop growing



## canteron (19 January 2009)

Its in the title really.  Mine is 4 and looks as if it might have a bit to go - both up and out.  Does anyone have any experience?  Thanks.


----------



## Ezme (19 January 2009)

Depends on breeding but height I'd say 5, filling out about 8.


----------



## Taffster (19 January 2009)

Mine finsihed growing ( i hope) rising 6 he has still some filling out to do and would expect this around 8yrs as previously said however mine is welsh cob


----------



## Amymay (19 January 2009)

Amy was fully mature at 6 years.


----------



## LCobby (19 January 2009)

Mine grew in all directions till eight years old.


----------



## soph21 (19 January 2009)

Bear was 14.1hh/14.2hh as a 3 year old.
He's now 15hh/15.1hh and twice the width as a 5 year old!


----------



## spike123 (19 January 2009)

mine is 6 and has just gone bum high again.He is still maturing both in height and filling out.


----------



## EarlGrey (19 January 2009)

Hi Canteron,

I posted the same thing last year about my cob. The general consensus is they don't reach maturity until about 7.

I've pasted the link below in case your interested. My cob is now rising 5 (June/July) and has grown in height slightly (maybe 3 cms) since my post below but has filled out a huge amount. I'm still hoping that there might be a bit more height to come so he can take on the giant cobs in the show ring but he looks quite level.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...&amp;PHPSESSID=


----------



## Sarahgema (19 January 2009)

MY welshy is 6 now and I think he will grow until around 8Yrs. Iv also been told that all stock out of his lines generally don't finish maturing until 8 yrs. 
I personnally think different per horse - depending on feed, breed, amount of work. etc! 
I would say between 6-8yrs.


----------



## Honeypots (19 January 2009)

My boy finished heightwise at around 3/4 but was very gangly and uncoordinated until he was 8 yrs when he suddenly squared up and looked like a cob..


----------



## Kenzo (19 January 2009)

My other cob stopped at 5 but then had a little growth spurt at 7 year old, at 7 he really changed in himself so until they reach that age I'd turn a blind eye.


----------



## Theresa_F (19 January 2009)

My gypsy cob is 4 1/2 and I am expecting a bit more height and he has just started to fill out - won't finish until 6 or 7.  Our clydesdale (ok not a cob but lots of cobs have clyde in them) won't finish growing until she is 7 or 8 - she is already 17 hands and may go another inch or so and has just started to look less gangly, she is 5 in May.


----------



## baleofhay (19 January 2009)

My girl looks like she has finished( four this year) she is all in proportion except for her massive feet! Hope she does not grow into those 
	
	
		
		
	


	




????


----------



## bekstheartist (19 January 2009)

My Welshy is rising 8 and I think has stopped growing now. I look at photos of when I bought him as a 3 year old and he looks so weedy compared to now.


----------



## Scottish_Miss (19 January 2009)

OK,

Does this apply to their brain as well - I seem to have got a stroppy git at times!!! Very dominanat when ridden in school to the point he can stop and refuse to go forward of the leg and decide he will buck buck buck.... sigh - getting a tad fed up of the fight TBH. Working really hard with instructor to get through it but slow progress and also incorporating Parelli to get him motivated with me not against...

another huge sigh


----------



## tabithakat64 (19 January 2009)

Fudge grew and filled out until he was 7/8, most other cobs I've known haven't finished maturing til that age too.


----------



## olive3743 (19 January 2009)

in the show ring you have to have a anual height certificate untill they are 7 then you can have a life height certificate so i guess that 7 is the official age of maturity


----------



## Cobbysmum (19 January 2009)

Ddi someone say cobs reach maturity?  Could someone please tell mine!


----------



## Drummer (26 January 2009)

My boy finished physical maturity at about 8 years old he was 15/15.1 as a 5yo and now 16.1 - but mentaly still waiting for that


----------

